# ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2009)

ماذا يحصل للصقور بعد 40 سنه ........!!!! بالصور 

الان فهمت 

كيف يجدد كالنسر شبابك








































































































منقوووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## Ferrari (17 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ليكى على المعلومات الجميلة

يستحق اجمل تقييم

تسلم ايديك
​


----------



## كوك (17 يونيو 2009)

_ميرسى جدا  على المعلومه_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2009)

*بجد حلو اوى على رأيك عشن كدى بيقولو يجدد زى النشر شبابك بجد حاجة صعبة اوى بس مريحة بعد كدى
يا ريت كلنا نقدر نعمل زيه فى حياتنا
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

جميل موضوعك asmicheal

شيء جميل التجدد عبرة رائعة

الرب يباركك


----------



## merna lovejesus (17 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتييييييييييييير على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييل


----------



## sara A (17 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جدا جدا جدا*
*ميرسى كتير amicheal*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميييييل وجديد اووووووى عليا

بجد معلومات حلوه اووووووووى
ياريتنا نقدر نعمل زيه فى الحاجات البسيطه اللى نقدر نعيش من غيرها احسن واحلى

ميرسى بجد
تستاهل تقييم*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا على الموضوع القيم ده*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عليه*

*ويعطينا القدرة عالتغيير لأنه شئ مش سهل*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا على الموضوع القيم ده*​ 
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عليه*​ 
*ويعطينا القدرة عالتغيير لأنه شئ مش سهل*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 يونيو 2009)

بجد رائع جدا جدا 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2009)

_شكراا كتييير لمعلوماتك
تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## نفرتاري (18 يونيو 2009)

*بجد موضوع جميل جدا 
وهايل فعلا ومفيد اوى
ودى حاجة حلوة انة عندة عزيمة مبيستسلمش 
للموت لا دة بيجدد نفسى حتى لو التجديد دة متعب
فعلا رائع
مرسى يا قمراية
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل أختي الغالية
تعيشي وتمتعينا 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 يونيو 2009)

لا بجد الراجل بيتعب عشات يعيش فعلا احنا ممكن نتعلم كتير من الموضوع ده و نطبقه علي نفسنا تسلك ايدك


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جميله فعلا *
*ميرسي ليكي علي الموضوع القيم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع بجد 
اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دي كلها
مرسي ليكي 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## salib 2010 (22 يونيو 2009)

*بجد موضوع رائع وجميل ومعلومات اول مرة اعرفها الرب يبارك حياتك وشكرا         لتعب
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





محبتكم *


----------

